# Information needed on new Duval Co. lease



## gunreelfish (May 7, 2006)

I just got onto a new 1100 acre deer lease in Duval Co. If you could draw a straight line West from Kingsville it is 27 miles to the lease (5 miles into Duval Co.) I was just wondering what I should expect good or bad from this area. Number of deer, quality of deer, poaching, illegal aliens, hogs really just anything about the area. Thanks


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

That area had a reputation as being poached pretty hard.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Had a lease near Ramirez. Had a ground blind stolen. Consistently had people spot lighting our property at night while hog hunting. Animals would barely show their faces around shooting times. But our lease was right off a county road. Hunted other areas in duval that were not that bad. That specific area in duval appeared pretty lawless to me.


----------



## mexdeer19 (Jun 4, 2009)

It all depends on location in Duval county. I hunt on a large famous ranch on the Duval/Webb county line and we have huge deer and great numbers


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Do a search on this board. It would have been good to ask before you signed lease. Good luck, hope it works out.


----------



## mexdeer19 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hope you are not on a county road.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope you aren't anywhere near San Diego or Alice....


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

Stay away from el toro road people out there have never seen the meat counter at HEB I promise. Its close to San Diego hunted 18 days before I say my first deer and it was wounded !!!!!!!


----------



## SoTxCoog (Sep 19, 2012)

pg542 said:


> I hope you aren't anywhere near San Diego or Alice....


Would you mind expanding on why you hope he is not near San Diego or Alice?

Thanks...


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

There is no closed season in Duval county, they hunt year round!!! Just sayn from previous expierience!! Good Luck on your place!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Shame you didn't ask before getting on the lease.

Good luck; you'll need all of it that you can get.

TH


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry, but as others have stated, Duval County seems to be the Poaching Capitol of Texas. I hunted one year between Benavides and San Diego, and another year between Benavides and Freer. I won't be trying a third time. Hope you have better luck with it than I did.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Golden years said:


> Stay away from el toro road people out there have never seen the meat counter at HEB I promise. Its close to San Diego hunted 18 days before I say my first deer and it was wounded !!!!!!!


...exactly!!...I had a spot on a 1100 acre lease about ten years ago off of El Toro rd. (turn right at west end of San Diego near the tracks). I hunted that place hard. Every weekend except for maybe 1 or 2. Saw plenty of coyotes, fair number of pigs, and 2 deer. 2deer for the entire season. Since then, everytime I hear something about the area, it's clear nothing has changed. Alot of the area is poached, spotlighted and roadhunted to death. Not all of Duval county is that way but anything around San Diego sux.......
SoTxCoog...I had a neighbor a couple of years ago that had a spot on 2k acres place just outside Alice (in between Alice and S.D.). Same story, different town. Even the guys at the feedstore loading his truck said the area was pretty sad for hunting.


----------



## gunreelfish (May 7, 2006)

Guys i appreciate all of yalls honesty, I got on this place with a group of guys that I went to school with so the worst case scenario will be that this lease turns out to be an expensive poker & domino playing, cigar smoking and trash talking retreat. Is there anything positive about hunting in that area????


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Go down to Hebbronville and eat at Franks Café [known locally as Pacos] and eat their huge grilled T-bone.Not in the summer though as no screens on the windows to keep the flies out.lol


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope it didn't come off Leasehunter for about $2500 a gun, if so you mightest well just plan on partying.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

gunreelfish said:


> Guys i appreciate all of yalls honesty, I got on this place with a group of guys that I went to school with so the worst case scenario will be that this lease turns out to be an expensive poker & domino playing, cigar smoking and trash talking retreat. Is there anything positive about hunting in that area????


 Best thing about it is you are only about 75 minutes from baffin one way and about 90 minutes from Boys Town the other way.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*lease*

this post is earily wierd . hunted san diego in my deer hunting days about 17 years ago . did'nt see a deer and only shot a massive hog. most of the guys just went to laredo. lol . great looking land just still must not be any deer.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Funniest story I've heard about Duval County was from three guys I met in the Cadillac Bar & Grill in Nuevo Laredo. 

Seems they wanted to do some day hunting so they asked around and got a man's name and number and contacted him. 

They followed his direction to a 200 acre place west of San Diego and when they pulled up he walked out of the house with a photo album. 

The three guys got out of their truck and approached the old man and when the old guy looked up he sort of took a step back and asked them what they wanted. The guys just said they wanted to hunt a couple of days and the old man pointed to one of them and said, "you've been here before ain't ya?" and the guy said, no, never been here before. The old man said, oh okay had me worried there for a minute I ain't never had anyone who hunted here ever come back. 

TH


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Buddy and I hunted a few yrs around realitos. Would see 10 to 20 deer per sit. Decent bucks but no monsters. Definitely seemed like shady things were goin on in the area.


----------



## kman73 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Never again*

Hunted Duval county one year. Will never do it again. Got taken to the cleaners. Saw one deer all season. Plenty of doves and would catch a few hogs in the trap. Lucky nothing was stolen while we were their. sad3sm


----------



## hunt2442 (May 7, 2008)

Leased around 1800 acres on El Toro road outside of San Diego. Saw 3 doe the entire season. Hunted every weekend.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

*duval county hunting*

Not all places are bad;
1. are you on Hwy 2295 near Benavides?
2. neighbors?
3. on the roador off the road ...how far?
4. how many hunters?


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm with Sand Storm

I owned a ranch on the northwest side of Benavides and it was a great place.

Granted, it was 4,000+ acres and highfenced but if you manage that country, it can produce some good deer

We had a ton of deer, killed plenty of 140-155 in deer, droptine bucks, turkeys, and the previous owner killed a 193

additionally, the dove hunting was world class and I know my doves.

I would own/lease the right place in that area in a heart beat


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

LMAO... ya reckon



Jamie said:


> I'm with Sand Storm
> 
> *I owned a ranch on the northwest side of Benavides and it was a great place.
> 
> ...


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

rack ranch said:


> lmao... Ya reckon


*x2!!......lmao!!*


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL

You could high fence a wal-mart parking lot and have some nice deer in it!

Road hunting/poaching must have been terrible to knock out the deer population down to nuthing.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Most high fence places are no more than feed lots.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Moved our camp from Ramirez to a new lease yesterday. Our RV got hit. Our TV was stolen along with some other items. Entire RV was trashed. And it appears they were expert lockpickers...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like Texas needs an open season on poachers!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds a lot like east tx.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

uncle dave said:


> Sounds a lot like east tx.


Not close..


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Had a place right off CR330 south of Rosita. BIG mistake, rancher relatives (brother-in-laws, cousins, ect) poachers, thieves. If you get away from the San Diege and Freer area and away from the paved roads you will have a better chance of a decent place.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

No way this is real. According to this and other forums only us East Texas natives are Thieves and Poachers. Sorry I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

SeaOx 230C said:


> No way this is real. According to this and other forums only us East Texas natives are Thieves and Poachers. Sorry I just couldn't help myself.


AGREE, but some will say the thieves were from E Tex


----------



## KneeBoy (Sep 17, 2012)

*Not as bad as it used to be*

Hunted 5 miles south of Benavides about 15 years ago and swore I would never go back... the family had an opportunity to buy a place about 5 miles north of Benavides 4 years ago... I see 10-15 deer a hunt and last year saw multiple deer in the 140's/ bordering 150..... Long story short... We havent had any trouble with poachers and are covered up with Turkeys, Deer, Dove, Quail, Hogs and Javalina....

I have a feeling most of the people posting above havent hunted that area in a while...

Just my 2 Cents.

:texasflag


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wait!!! This chit happens all over the state?!?!?! No way!

©


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

sargentmajor said:


> Most high fence places are no more than feed lots.


You must really be popular and get around to inspect all the tens of thousands of high fenced ranches in Texas.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

KneeBoy said:


> Hunted 5 miles south of Benavides about 15 years ago and swore I would never go back... the family had an opportunity to buy a place about 5 miles north of Benavides 4 years ago... I see 10-15 deer a hunt and last year saw multiple deer in the 140's/ bordering 150..... Long story short... We havent had any trouble with poachers and are covered up with Turkeys, Deer, Dove, Quail, Hogs and Javalina....
> 
> I have a feeling most of the people posting above havent hunted that area in a while...
> 
> ...


I hunted several times on the Parr Los Orcones ranch as a guest last year and it has some great deer.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Stay south. Nothing but poachers in East Texas. Stay south. Please stay south.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Funniest story I've heard about Duval County was from three guys I met in the Cadillac Bar & Grill in Nuevo Laredo.
> 
> Seems they wanted to do some day hunting so they asked around and got a man's name and number and contacted him.
> 
> ...


Cadillac Bar just reminded me of good times. Had fun with great friends betting on horses in that place. Good Times, Good Times!


----------

